# Ultra High Res Wallpapers



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a MBP with 15.4" display (running at 1440x900). Where has these size wallpapers in very high resolution? Preferably aviation related shots, but HIGH RES!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Right here - InterfaceLIFT


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

wow, thanks for the link.


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

JAGflyer said:


> I have a MBP with 15.4" display (running at 1440x900). Where has these size wallpapers in very high resolution? Preferably aviation related shots, but HIGH RES!



You're already a member of a.net. There should be something available for you there.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

zenith said:


> You're already a member of a.net. There should be something available for you there.


The LARGE size photos are still not big enough to really be high quality. They're only like 1280x800 or something.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

hell even the 1440x isn't "ultra high" (but then again I say this as a photographer shooting no less than 10 megapixels, or medium format film scanned). 

One suggestion...

wallpaper - Google Image Search


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

For those with very high rez monitors (24" and bigger) and/or dual monitors, try Mandolux.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

Since 2 of my three regular sites have already been mentioned (IFL and Mandolux), I'll suggest my third:

deviantART


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

irontree said:


> Right here - InterfaceLIFT


Best. Wallpaper. Site. Ever.

Period.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

lookitsmarc said:


> Since 2 of my three regular sites have already been mentioned (IFL and Mandolux), I'll suggest my third:
> 
> deviantART


Well if you're gona go that route (social networking/display sites)

photo.net would have more higher quality stuff (in terms of search ratio) than deviantart in my opinion .


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Haven't seen anyone making 4 screen wallpaper yet  I made a couple of my own last night (6400x1200 total) but I don't have any photos that are hi-res enough, too much up-sampling


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

mguertin said:


> Haven't seen anyone making 4 screen wallpaper yet  I made a couple of my own last night (6400x1200 total) but I don't have any photos that are hi-res enough, too much up-sampling


Mandolux has a few (like this one). Only a few though. There are several 3 screen wallpapers though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pointer


----------

